# Swing Bike parts



## rlhender (Nov 1, 2013)

I picked up a swing bike parts bike..Looking for seat post and fender

Thanks


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 2, 2013)

Were the fenders used on anything else or are they Swing Bike only? I've got a green one coming from eBay later this week, and will be looking myself..


----------



## rlhender (Nov 2, 2013)

DJ Bill said:


> Were the fenders used on anything else or are they Swing Bike only? I've got a green one coming from eBay later this week, and will be looking myself..




Not sure about fender, actually I just need a seat post for it now. decided to build it like a 64 Stingray standard. Solo polo and wide bars

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone have a seat post for a swing bike? I realy want to ride this thing

Thanks


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 14, 2014)

There is a listing on the musclebike forum from a guy who had a couple.....

http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/topic/2903/Swingbike-seat-post

pkh1974 is his handle.....

You might have to join up to contact him.

By the way mine is together and riding.....it is fun, but be careful!


----------



## Jonthebikeguy (May 14, 2018)

If you don't want to spend a small fortune on a seatpost to go to a steel supply company and have them cut you one from some DOM 3/4 INCH CUT AT THE SAME ANGLE AS YOUR WEDGE JUST BRING A WEDGE FROM ANY HEADSET THEN GRIND IT DOWN A LITTLE TO FIT CUT NEW GROVES IN BAM TWO SEATPOSTS UNDER $10 !!!!!!!!


----------



## sccruiser (May 15, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SWINGB...969251?hash=item54252d2823:g:ZvcAAOSw0HVWFDB0

Pretty spendy to buy. Could probably fab one pretty easy.  Had my swing bike for 20 years, still a blast to ride!


----------

